

Show HN: We're building a better way to pay your bills - zbruhnke
http://beta.cloudbill.com

======
OafTobark
For every bill I have from phone to internet to all utilities to every credit
card, insurance, etc etc etc... That I can name, there is an auto payment
option.

The only thing I can think of that still requires a check is paying rent. But
for that, and anything else that would require payment by checks, billpay
(which is free with every bank I know of or have used) takes care of this.

All of these pretty much can already be automated. All that said, legitimate
question, but is there a scenario here that I am overlooking where this would
be covered by your service that I can't automate bill payments without writing
a check already. Or more accurately, what's different between this and billpay
most banks offer (aside from the interface).

EDIT: I suppose the auto address update is a nice feature that most people
might have a use for

~~~
crazygringo
I'm not sure if Cloudbill provides this...

But what I would (personally) love is a place to manage _all_ of my bill
payments in one place -- instead of having to log in separately to bank/credit
card/internet/cell phone/etc sites to view amounts and then pay all
separately. (Sometimes they can be configured to autopay, sometimes they
can't...)

Every time my CC number gets compromised and I have to change the billing info
on 8+ sites... ugh what a pain. And then on CC sites where they don't allow
autopay (or only allow it in a fixed dollar amount, WTF), and I miss the
e-mail saying my new statement has arrived, and get a late fee... ugh again.

~~~
hpenney
Cloudbill does provide what you're looking for. You have outlined the core
problem with current billpay...the time it takes and the hassle you have to go
through. Cloudbill can alert users via txt, email and within the app itself to
help insure you don't forget a Nik.

~~~
OafTobark
What can you change in cloudbill?

It sounds like you're saying you can change credit card information which I'm
unsure how but it sounds like you can update your address, passwords, and
everything else it seems like. How are you guys able to do this as I believe
backend systems like Yoodle doesn't allow this right?

Currently does the system support all kinds of banks and bill payments
already?

------
greenyoda
How much will the service cost? Presumably they'd have to charge money for it,
since the alternative business model would be something unspeakably horrible,
like selling users' personal financial information. And it would be nice to
see a privacy policy before providing your e-mail to get an invitation.

~~~
zbruhnke
Hi there!

We plan to charge a users in a variety of ways. it will be a freemium service
so some users who have a minimal number of accounts or bills will never pay
anything, but we'll have tiers depending on what the user wants, for instance
the move me service for setting up your utilities, cable, etc could be an a la
carte charge.

We think the average user (3 bank accounts about 12 bills per month) will
probably pay about $5 per month for the service and with the grey charge
removal alone we're confident we can save you that fee :)

There is also quite a bit of interest for the biller to pay us since it will
ensure their users pay their bills on time and from the studies we've seen so
far having this as an option even improves users' opinions of their bill
providers.

So never fear there are definitely ways of making money outside of shady
practices or selling your financial info(which we will NEVER do under any
circumstance)

Hope that helps :)

------
zeckalpha
I wish this could be integrated directly into Mint.com and/or my bank.

~~~
zbruhnke
We actually hope you'll forget about Mint after using Cloudbill ... we'd love
for you to never have to login to any bank or bill provider again either. Sign
up and shoot me an email at zach [at] cloudbill dot com and I'd love to chat
with you about what you like about Mint and make sure we're hitting all your
pain points with Cloudbill. I have a feeling we are :)

~~~
zeckalpha
I mostly just use Mint for aggregation between accounts, budgeting, and trend
monitoring. We pay our bills via paper. I don't like logging into each bill's
bill pay website. Paper seems easier because it reminds you right there, where
as a bill pay website you have to actively go to. If banks provided an ability
to aggregate between accounts like Mint, and integrated bill pay (like yours)
into a single site, that would be pretty close to ideal for me.

------
zdwolfe
Do you have a bug tracker? Ended up in an annoying state on my mobile.

~~~
zbruhnke
Shoot us an email to bugs@cloudbill.com! would love to see it!

